# Storage containers?



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I need ideas on organizing storage containers. I have lots of different sizes and shapes and can never find the right lid. I do not have the space to store them with the lids on. I would love to hear your ideas and suggestions.
Joanie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Store the matching bowls/containers inside each other. Using a box, store all of your lids together, keeping like with like. The lids should stand up beside each other, the way you would keep file folders in a cabinet. If you have some really tiny lids, either keep them in the front of the container or give them their own little box.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

They make lid holders that attach to the back of the cabinet door. They come in different sizes for different size lids. All my tupperware lids fit in them.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

We had the same problem at my house. I finally set down and pulled them all out. Paired up the bowl with the lid. Those I could not find went to the garbage. Then I started getting the Glad containers as I found them on sale (and with a coupon) -- you know the ones with the stackable lids. LOVE THEM. All of the lids to the 4 sizes of containers I have are now stacked neatly in the cabinet next to the bowls. I just used my tupperware I had before for constant storage either in the freezer or pantry for thinks like flour so I would not have them in my cabinet.


----------

